# Samick Discovery Limbs



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Are they mounted on the Discovery riser or something else?


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

The samick limbs are rated on a 17 inch riser. Ilf rigs are generally accepted to have a 10% adjustment range, so +/- 2.5 lbs in this case.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

I was going to mount them on the Discovery riser.
But... some limbs stated poundage is rated with the limb bolts in all the way, or out, or in the middle.
Blackmax 45 lb limbs, for example start at 45, no lower, and go up in weight. Hoyt, I believe, are in the middle.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

thed said:


> I was going to mount them on the Discovery riser.
> But... some limbs stated poundage is rated with the limb bolts in all the way, or out, or in the middle.
> Blackmax 45 lb limbs, for example start at 45, no lower, and go up in weight. Hoyt, I believe, are in the middle.


I have a set of R3 30# and 40# limbs for my Discovery. I'll try to borrow my coworkers scale and get some measurements for you.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

James_Stone01 said:


> I have a set of R3 30# and 40# limbs for my Discovery. I'll try to borrow my coworkers scale and get some measurements for you.


Hey thanks!
I've asked several suppliers and have received conflicting answers.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

thed said:


> Hey thanks!
> I've asked several suppliers and have received conflicting answers.


O'tay!

I put my 30lb limbs on and tightened the tiller bolts all the way in and then backed out 1/4 turn on the upper and lower. I set my brace height to 7.5" and my scale says around 30lb and change at a 28" draw.

With the 40s I'm getting about 39lbs. The extra ten pounds doesn't seem like much on paper but I sure can feel it. When I use the 40s I'll probably back the bolts out more to get me around 35lbs. 

Hope this helps.

Oh and don't ask me how I found out but if you ever need a metric tap for your limb bolt sockets it's an M14 x 1.5 [emoji2363]


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

James_Stone01 said:


> O'tay!
> 
> I put my 30lb limbs on and tightened the tiller bolts all the way in and then backed out 1/4 turn on the upper and lower. I set my brace height to 7.5" and my scale says around 30lb and change at a 28" draw.
> 
> ...


Whaaa?? 
So you're saying the stated poundage is the highest and it goes down 10% from there??
That's good news for me, but everything I've been told by suppliers has been the opposite.
Crazy huh?

I believe you. lol
THANK YOU.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

You got me 🤷. I heard that too. I read the the Discovery bolt height should be between 15mm - 20mm. At 20mm I was pulling 26lbs. Did more Googling and someone said to bottom out then back out 1/4 turn. That's just what I did. The "manual" from Samick is useless. Doesn't tell you anything helpful.

What I'll probably do is record different weights at various bolt heights and write it down. If I wanted to plink for a while I the backyard I'll dial it down to 25lbs etc.


thed said:


> Whaaa??
> So you're saying the stated poundage is the highest and it goes down 10% from there??
> That's good news for me, but everything I've been told by suppliers has been the opposite.
> Crazy huh?
> ...


Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

James_Stone01 said:


> You got me 🤷. I heard that too. I read the the Discovery bolt height should be between 15mm - 20mm. At 20mm I was pulling 26lbs. Did more Googling and someone said to bottom out then back out 1/4 turn. That's just what I did. The "manual" from Samick is useless. Doesn't tell you anything helpful.
> 
> What I'll probably do is record different weights at various bolt heights and write it down. If I wanted to plink for a while I the backyard I'll dial it down to 25lbs etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I've heard they don't usually even come with a manual, but it's hit or miss.

Yaknow... they sell the equipment, what would it take to check?
One guy pretended to check, but I suspect he was at home in his pajamas & making a sandwich while pretending to find it in the warehouse.
Hey buddy, I didn't just fall off the turnip truck, it takes longer than 15 seconds to check something like that.

I might order tonight. How do you like yours? Some people have said they are a tad loud.
Do you like those foam limbs?


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

How does the grip feel? Some say it's high wrist-ish.
Is the grip plastic or wood? Looks like wood, but someone said plastic.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

My set-up with the Discovery limbs was the loudest bow that I have ever owned. I played with it a few days and now it is as quiet as I've ever managed to get a slip fit mounting system limb to be. Brace height near 8 1/2", 12 ggp arrows, felt dots on the limb butts, and two small puffs on each end of the string. The string puffs made a huge difference. I did something different this time as the first puff is placed where the string slaps the limb on release. The next puff is about 4" closer to center.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

I really like it, but I came from a Sage so I don't have any other point of reference. Mine is matte black. Looks great with the handle but I would've gotten the muddy oak if it wasn't sold out at the time. 

Are you left or right handed? I'm LH with smallish hands and the wooden grip is a little bit to big on the palm side so I had to sand it down some. It's funny but the LH grip feels better in my right hand. It almost needs to be flatter on the palm side. 

Out of the box it twangs pretty loudly. I have my brace at 7.5" and it's not bad, no other silencers on it. That said I shoot 99% of the time in my backyard, and if I have a free couple of hours I'll drive over to the range. Never going to hunt with it. 

One thing to watch out for is that the tiller bolts are an extremely soft aluminum. I had a stuck lower tiller bolt and managed to strip the hex socket on it. They sell SS bolts but I'm not paying $45 for them.

I bought mine from Country Selection | Archery Shop | Alternative Sporting Services

Riser $224.00 US 
R3 limbs $105.00
Shipping was around $26

I chose UPS Express and it came from England to San Jose, CA in three days! State side companies wouldn't even be able to process the order that fast.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> My set-up with the Discovery limbs was the loudest bow that I have ever owned. I played with it a few days and now it is as quiet as I've ever managed to get a slip fit mounting system limb to be. Brace height near 8 1/2", 12 ggp arrows, felt dots on the limb butts, and two small puffs on each end of the string. The string puffs made a huge difference. I did something different this time as the first puff is placed where the string slaps the limb on release. The next puff is about 4" closer to center.


Louder than other ILF bows or non ILF?


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

James_Stone01 said:


> I really like it, but I came from a Sage so I don't have any other point of reference. Mine is matte black. Looks great with the handle but I would've gotten the muddy oak if it wasn't sold out at the time.
> 
> Are you left or right handed? I'm LH with smallish hands and the wooden grip is a little bit to big on the palm side so I had to sand it down some. It's funny but the LH grip feels better in my right hand. It almost needs to be flatter on the palm side.
> 
> ...


Yeah.... that's where I was going to get it. I'm really on the fence.
Pretty happy with my Satori, but this is a little lighter, might be nice.
Gotta decide before they go out of stock again.

I saw that! 45 bucks for bolts!!!! Better stock up and get several.

It must be a wood grip if you're sanding it then?

I'm in the minority I guess, everyone likes the brown, but I like the green riser.
That green/black/brown combination looks good to me.
Would be better if it was O.D. 

I've had this in the cart so many times. lol


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

thed said:


> Louder than other ILF bows or non ILF?


Louder than everything that I have owned. Three piece bolt down, Formula, or ILF. The carbon foam limbs sounds hollow. Not now, though.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe I should get the wood/carbon. 

I wonder if that's common with foam.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just order it. You can't who and haw forever. 

Yeah Alternativess seems to get a small stock of risers in then sell out for a couple of months.

Were you going to hunt with it? This is my first "real" bow so I don't have anything really to compare it to. It did twang loud enough for me to notice but then once I adjusted my brace some it settled down. Now it has more of that natural "recurve" sound. Could also be I've got my release down so I'm not plucking the string.

Get a set of woods and carbons. Try both and sell the other on eBay or here in the classifieds. Only reason I got the extra 40lb limbs was I was ordering overseas I'm gonna make the shipment worth it. I'm not using them now but I'll grow into them. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

thed said:


> Would be better if it was O.D.


Rattle can? [emoji869]



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Well.... my 45lb discovery limbs and riser came.
With the limb bolts turned out a half turn they are 51 lbs.
Bareshaft flew 2 feet to the right.
With them turn out 4 full turns (not sure if that's safe) they are 47 lbs.
Still a few lbs more than I want to pull.
Not sure what my options are.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Be careful on those limb bolts, they are made out of aluminum.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Put them on a 21" riser and have fun. You can also back those limb bolts all the way out and count the number or threads. I do that often just to see how much bolt I have to work with. I like to have a minimum of a half inch of bolt screwed into the riser. I don't have a clue how long they are on the Discovery. Strange that your limbs are so far off. Six pounds on a forty five pound set is almost fifteen percent over. Way outside the acceptable range.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

1canvas said:


> Be careful on those limb bolts, they are made out of aluminum.


As are the bolts on my Satori.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> Put them on a 21" riser and have fun. You can also back those limb bolts all the way out and count the number or threads. I do that often just to see how much bolt I have to work with. I like to have a minimum of a half inch of bolt screwed into the riser. I don't have a clue how long they are on the Discovery. Strange that your limbs are so far off. Six pounds on a forty five pound set is almost fifteen percent over. Way outside the acceptable range.


Threads are one half inch long... also the same as my Satori.
Maybe I'll turn the bolts in, to 3 turns out, shoot it a bit and consider some 40lb limbs... dunno.

Reminds me of the Samick/Tradtech longbow limbs I've had, never knew what you were going to get.
Could be a Samick thing?


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I've owned five or six sets of Samick limbs. Always within two or two and a half pounds of marked weight.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I've owned five or six sets of Samick limbs. Always within two or two and a half pounds of marked weight.


I've owned 3... all were higher than stated... much higher.

I just sold some on here. I told the buyer they were around five lbs over, he found them to be higher than that.
So......


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

I turned the bolts in a little and put some slightly weaker limbs on it today.
I'm beginning to think the hollow sound people have commented on is coming from the riser itself.
The limbs I had on it are pretty quiet on other risers.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

thed said:


> I've owned 3... all were higher than stated... much higher.
> 
> I just sold some on here. I told the buyer they were around five lbs over, he found them to be higher than that.
> So......


Maybe I’m not as weak as I thought .


----------



## randy_68 (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought the R3 carbon foam medium limbs in 40#. They pulled 40 @28" with bolts out 4 turns on my Discovery 17" riser. With bolts all the way down they pulled 45.8#@28".
Noise wasn't an issue. Seemed quiet enough but I didn't keep the limbs too long as I traded them for some 30# limbs . Gave the bow to my grand daughter to use. She loves it.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Not trying to insult anyone, but you are weighing them at 28" measuring to the back of the shelf?


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

randy_68 said:


> I bought the R3 carbon foam medium limbs in 40#. They pulled 40 @28" with bolts out 4 turns on my Discovery 17" riser. With bolts all the way down they pulled 45.8#@28".
> Noise wasn't an issue. Seemed quiet enough but I didn't keep the limbs too long as I traded them for some 30# limbs . Gave the bow to my grand daughter to use. She loves it.
> View attachment 7404670


Yeah... that's still 4 turns out though. Kind of a lot no?
Most people advise not turning out that much.
Did you get a manual? Some did.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> Not trying to insult anyone, but you are weighing them at 28" measuring to the back of the shelf?


Yes.
And comparing to other bows... and watching a bareshaft fly 2 feet to the right.
I'm not sure why this is so hard to believe.


----------



## randy_68 (Jun 13, 2011)

I measured mine to the back of the shelf( front of bow) not the belly,, just like all bows are measured. I did not shoot the limbs at that 4 turns out for more than a few shots. I didn't trust it there anyway and It was still too much weight for my Grandaughter so I traded them for some 30 # limbs. Just sharing my observation on the One set of R3 limbs I had.


----------



## jason miller (Oct 3, 2006)

Just to add another data point...

Ordered 2 more sets last week for my sister’s fiancé to move up in weight. Both 35 longs, one R1 and one R3. Measured at his draw length, the R3’s are 4 lbs heavier than the R1’s at same setting on same riser with same string. 

The R1’s also have a tiny bit more recurve in the tips when looking at them side-by-side laying on a table, and the brace height wasn’t exactly the same when swapping them.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> Not trying to insult anyone, but you are weighing them at 28" measuring to the back of the shelf?


Brad, I'd be curious to know what poundage you are getting with your bolts in and with your bolts 4 turns out.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

thed said:


> Brad, I'd be curious to know what poundage you are getting with your bolts in and with your bolts 4 turns out.


I have a slightly different situation than you guys. I wanted a 19" riser so I bought the Farmington Atlas riser and the Discovery limbs separately. Farmington is the company that imports the Samick products. Both the limbs and the riser arrived in boxes with the Farmington logo on it, so I'm making the assumption that the Atlas riser may well be built by Samick. I don't have a Discovery riser to compare to the Atlas. I would like to see if the limb pad angle is the same. So, I'm sort of comparing apples to oranges here. 
The limb bolts on the Atlas do not have a shoulder on the bolts that would serve as a reference point for being bottomed out. You can actually tighten them down to where there is no air gap between the bottom of the limb and the riser. Doing that puts all of the pressure against one side of the bolt cap. It seems to me that adjusting that tight would probably result in breaking the carbon in the limb. I have mine adjusted to where the load between the limb and bolt head is spread over the entire bottom of the head. My assumption is that is the center point of adjustment. I hate assumptions. At that adjustment point, the 35 pound limbs scale at 31.9 pounds according to my draw force curve notes. This is really close to where I expect a 35 pound limb that was weighed on a 17" riser to be be when mounted on a 19" riser. I did the measurement three times to verify. I use a draw board set up with a boat winch. It has a yard stick attached and I also verify the draw with a hand held tape measure. As you can tell, I don't know where bottomed and four turns out actually is on this bow. The paperwork that came with the riser is next to useless because they didn't bother to address this important issue.
This little experiment brings up a new question; are the limb pad angles the same on all ILF risers?


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I doubt the pads are at the same angle but their probably close, and I’m not sure there is an angle that is the standard. If ILF bows have different angles it would be nice to be noted In their description.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I have a slightly different situation than you guys. I wanted a 19" riser so I bought the Farmington Atlas riser and the Discovery limbs separately. Farmington is the company that imports the Samick products. Both the limbs and the riser arrived in boxes with the Farmington logo on it, so I'm making the assumption that the Atlas riser may well be built by Samick. I don't have a Discovery riser to compare to the Atlas. I would like to see if the limb pad angle is the same. So, I'm sort of comparing apples to oranges here.
> The limb bolts on the Atlas do not have a shoulder on the bolts that would serve as a reference point for being bottomed out. You can actually tighten them down to where there is no air gap between the bottom of the limb and the riser. Doing that puts all of the pressure against one side of the bolt cap. It seems to me that adjusting that tight would probably result in breaking the carbon in the limb. I have mine adjusted to where the load between the limb and bolt head is spread over the entire bottom of the head. My assumption is that is the center point of adjustment. I hate assumptions. At that adjustment point, the 35 pound limbs scale at 31.9 pounds according to my draw force curve notes. This is really close to where I expect a 35 pound limb that was weighed on a 17" riser to be be when mounted on a 19" riser. I did the measurement three times to verify. I use a draw board set up with a boat winch. It has a yard stick attached and I also verify the draw with a hand held tape measure. As you can tell, I don't know where bottomed and four turns out actually is on this bow. The paperwork that came with the riser is next to useless because they didn't bother to address this important issue.
> This little experiment brings up a new question; are the limb pad angles the same on all ILF risers?


No. They should be but they are not.
The limb pad angles on a Dryad riser I had were giving me a higher poundage on limbs than they should have.

What really bugs me? If you have to turn out the limb bolts 4-5 turns to get the stated poundage,
then that's not really the poundage of the limbs. I'll never get 45 lbs safely with this set up.
I think limbs should ALL get the stated poundage with the bolts in.... or in the middle...
but then I have a few ideas for the ILF suggestion box. 

The bolts are the same on the samick discovery as your Atlas btw.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

thed said:


> No. They should be but they are not.
> The limb pad angles on a Dryad riser I had were giving me a higher poundage on limbs than they should have.
> 
> What really bugs me? If you have to turn out the limb bolts 4-5 turns to get the stated poundage,
> ...


If the bolts are the same, how do you know where to start counting for four turns out?


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Bottom out on the limb and go out from there.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

Would the left, right adjustment screws on the riser have anything to do with your arrow hitting 2' to the right? 

How far away were you from the target?


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

OK, I just went out to the shop and did some measuring and weighing. I started off by pulling the limb bolts. They appear to be a 20 pitch thread using my General thread pitch gauge. Looking at a photograph that I later enlarged to see detail, I can see that the thread gauge is about a half pitch off in ten threads. Odd, but for purposes of this discussion, 20 is close enough. Snugging the limb down then turning out the bolt, it took 16 1/2 turns for the bolt to come free from the riser. Doing a little math, bottomed out has .8" of thread in the riser. 2 turns out would be .7" and 4 turns out would be .6". My made up rule says that a half inch is enough. I've seen it expressed that these are aluminum risers and therefore they are softer than steel, so it takes more threads in the riser to alleviate the risk of pulling out the riser threads. My riser is made with T6 aluminum. 3 Rivers says it is twice as strong as standard 7075 aluminum. Theoretically, I wouldn't be afraid to use the riser with the bolts turned out six turns. The downside of doing so would be that not much of the bolt cap would be in contact with the limb. All of the forces created in the shot would be absorbed in a small contact area and damage to the limb could occur. I'll keep my adjustment at about two turns out on this set of limbs. 

Going to the draw board and scaling the bow at 28". Remember; 19" riser, 35lb Discovery limbs. Snugged down 34.6 lbs, 1/2 turn out 34.1 lbs., 2 turns out 32.8 lbs., and 4 turns out 30.8 lbs. That 32.8 lbs at 2 turns out is right where I expect to see 35 pound limbs scaled on a 17" riser scale on a 19" riser. It is also the adjustment point where the bottom of the bolt cap has full contact with the top of the limb butt. It appears to me that I got a set that scales as marked.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

James_Stone01 said:


> Would the left, right adjustment screws on the riser have anything to do with your arrow hitting 2' to the right?
> 
> How far away were you from the target?


20 yds.
No, just a bareshaft that is underspined for that amount of weight.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> OK, I just went out to the shop and did some measuring and weighing. I started off by pulling the limb bolts. They appear to be a 20 pitch thread using my General thread pitch gauge. Looking at a photograph that I later enlarged to see detail, I can see that the thread gauge is about a half pitch off in ten threads. Odd, but for purposes of this discussion, 20 is close enough. Snugging the limb down then turning out the bolt, it took 16 1/2 turns for the bolt to come free from the riser. Doing a little math, bottomed out has .8" of thread in the riser. 2 turns out would be .7" and 4 turns out would be .6". My made up rule says that a half inch is enough. I've seen it expressed that these are aluminum risers and therefore they are softer than steel, so it takes more threads in the riser to alleviate the risk of pulling out the riser threads. My riser is made with T6 aluminum. 3 Rivers says it is twice as strong as standard 7075 aluminum. Theoretically, I wouldn't be afraid to use the riser with the bolts turned out six turns. The downside of doing so would be that not much of the bolt cap would be in contact with the limb. All of the forces created in the shot would be absorbed in a small contact area and damage to the limb could occur. I'll keep my adjustment at about two turns out on this set of limbs.
> 
> Going to the draw board and scaling the bow at 28". Remember; 19" riser, 35lb Discovery limbs. Snugged down 34.6 lbs, 1/2 turn out 34.1 lbs., 2 turns out 32.8 lbs., and 4 turns out 30.8 lbs. That 32.8 lbs at 2 turns out is right where I expect to see 35 pound limbs scaled on a 17" riser scale on a 19" riser. It is also the adjustment point where the bottom of the bolt cap has full contact with the top of the limb butt. It appears to me that I got a set that scales as marked.


If we are arbitrarily measuring the limbs with the bolts 2 turns out, mine are even heavier.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

thed said:


> If we are arbitrarily measuring the limbs with the bolts 2 turns out, mine are even heavier.


I see that. I think that I would have a discussion with the people that sold them to you.


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I see that. I think that I would have a discussion with the people that sold them to you.


Yeah... I might put them up for sale.
I still have hope that I can quiet down this riser a little more though.
Raised the brace height to 8.25 and now it's making a buzzy noise. lol
Might try padding the limb pockets.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

thed said:


> Yeah... I might put them up for sale.
> I still have hope that I can quiet down this riser a little more though.
> Raised the brace height to 8.25 and now it's making a buzzy noise. lol
> Might try padding the limb pockets.


I padded the limbs with stick on felt on either side of the bolt slot. Got the brace height up to at least 8 3/8" and added two little yarn puffs on each end of the string. My arrows are nearly 12 gpp. It is quiet enough that I don't even notice it anymore.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

Brad Lehmann said:


> OK, I just went out to the shop and did some measuring and weighing. I started off by pulling the limb bolts. They appear to be a 20 pitch thread using my General thread pitch gauge. Looking at a photograph that I later enlarged to see detail, I can see that the thread gauge is about a half pitch off in ten threads. Odd, but for purposes of this discussion, 20 is close enough.


The Discovery limb bolts are an M14x1.5. I stripped two threads on my lower bolt hole and needed to chase it it.

EDIT: Sorry I forgot you were using a different riser.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

thed said:


> Raised the brace height to 8.25 and now it's making a buzzy noise. lol
> Might try padding the limb pockets.


Try lowering it to 7 3/4" no twang or buzzing. Silly question, but did you snug down the locking bolts? One day I had the top one loosen a hair and it slightly buzzed too.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

James_Stone01 said:


> The Discovery limb bolts are an M14x1.5. I stripped two threads on my lower bolt hole and needed to chase it it.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry I forgot you were using a different riser.


I just remembered that I do have a thread gauge for metric. The next time that I feel the urge to pull the bolts I'll use it. Do the Discovery bolts look like the bolt in the picture? This is the first time that I've seen a locking system like this.
View attachment 7405702
View attachment 7405702


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^^I believe I read that they changed to regular bolts at sometime ago.


----------



## randy_68 (Jun 13, 2011)

On mine the bolts were flat bottomed and a setscrew went against them. I bought mine used about 6 months ago so not sure how old it is


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

They look just like the ones in @randy_68 picture. Flat bottom with a set screw, not a split bolt. FYI they're $14.99 at Alternativess.com or if you're rolling in it you can splurge and get the $50 SS versions.


Brad Lehmann said:


> View attachment 7405703


Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## thed (Jan 31, 2012)

James_Stone01 said:


> Try lowering it to 7 3/4" no twang or buzzing. Silly question, but did you snug down the locking bolts? One day I had the top one loosen a hair and it slightly buzzed too.


With all the adjusting and limb switching I've been doing it's possible. Didn't sound as buzzy today... so maybe.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

How's it going? We're you able to get it more dialed in?


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

1canvas said:


> Be careful on those limb bolts, they are made out of aluminum.


When I was adjusting my limb bolts one day one bolt was stuck, when I put some torque on it the Allen wrench stripped in the hole (and yes I had the set screws loosened). I never knew anyone made aluminum limb bolts. I found steel ones at Alternative Archery, they were 45.00 so I ordered them.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

1canvas said:


> When I was adjusting my limb bolts one day one bolt was stuck, when I put some torque on it the Allen wrench stripped in the hole (and yes I had the set screws loosened). I never knew anyone made aluminum limb bolts. I found steel ones at Alternative Archery, they were 45.00 so I ordered them.


How'd you get yours out? I had to put my riser in a wood jawed vice and use a pipe wrench to unscrew the limb bolt on mine.


----------



## 8025952 (Sep 7, 2020)

Yeah I found you can't really do limb bolt turns with it strung. Not saying you did. I've also padded my limb pockets like another guy did helped alot with noise and wear.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

James_Stone01 said:


> How'd you get yours out? I had to put my riser in a wood jawed vice and use a pipe wrench to unscrew the limb bolt on mine.


I haven’t yet but I can’t understand what happened. I was able to adjust it from time to time and then one time it was really hard. When I tried to put some pressure on it the Allen wrench stripped out. It was then I found out the bolt was made out of aluminum, I’ve never heard of an aluminum limb bolt, that’s why I ordered steel bolts. I really like the riser and although with shipping the bolts were 55.00 for a pair ( aluminum were 15.00) I think the riser is worth it.
I don’t intend to tackle it until I get my new bolts.
I think your way of removing the bolt sounds good.
Was yours hard once you got it in the vice and put a pipe wrench on it?


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

8025952 said:


> Yeah I found you can't really do limb bolt turns with it strung. Not saying you did. I've also padded my limb pockets like another guy did helped alot with noise and wear.


Yes I did try to turn them strung, everything I read was it was ok, but I think the information was using steel limb bolts. I think for steel bolts there would have been no issue. I also padded my limb pockets.


----------



## 8025952 (Sep 7, 2020)

1canvas said:


> Yes I did try to turn them strung, everything I read was it was ok, but I think the information was using steel limb bolts. I think for steel bolts there would have been no issue. I also padded my limb pockets.


Yeah 3 rivers told me It was no problem to do that. Lol I almost stripped mine trying, I'm a mechanic for a living and started to feel that breaking point. I pretty much told myself no way. Don't feel bad I'm sure alot of guys have been told what we were. You would think you could, just low quality I guess. Great bow but I guess its has its Achilles heal. I'd like to find better limb bolts for sure.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

8025952 said:


> Yeah 3 rivers told me It was no problem to do that. Lol I almost stripped mine trying, I'm a mechanic for a living and started to feel that breaking point. I pretty much told myself no way. Don't feel bad I'm sure alot of guys have been told what we were. You would think you could, just low quality I guess. Great bow but I guess its has its Achilles heal. I'd like to find better limb bolts for sure.


Alternative Archery, 45.00 A pair + shipping.


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

1canvas said:


> I haven’t yet but I can’t understand what happened. I was able to adjust it from time to time and then one time it was really hard. When I tried to put some pressure on it the Allen wrench stripped out. It was then I found out the bolt was made out of aluminum, I’ve never heard of an aluminum limb bolt, that’s why I ordered steel bolts. I really like the riser and although with shipping the bolts were 55.00 for a pair ( aluminum were 15.00) I think the riser is worth it.
> I don’t intend to tackle it until I get my new bolts.
> I think your way of removing the bolt sounds good.
> Was yours hard once you got it in the vice and put a pipe wrench on it?


Like everyone else I watched a YT video on adjusting tiller with it strung. The top one moved fairly easily but the bottom one was 1/8 turn each time and squawked when it moved. Turns out the first two threads in the riser were stripped somehow. Those threads mangled my bolt etc. I had to buy a cheap M14x1.5 tap to chase the threads. If I have the bolt I'll post a pick of how bad it was.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I was tempted to just leave mine the way it’s set but I knew I would have to deal with it one day. I sure didn’t care about paying that much for steel bolts. Someone posted the Hoyt Satori has aluminum limb bolts also but I’m not sure about that for what those things cost.


----------



## FinnArcheryDude (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi Folks, 

I know this is rather old topic but as I have got so much info from you members, I thought I could give some back as I can. 

Original question: Does anyone know where the stated poundage 50 lb limbs is at?

Limbs are stated at the middle. I have had Discovery 45# and now I have 50# and 55# long limbs. All the way bolts in, I get 2,5# more for 50#. All the way out (seeing 3-4 threads of bolt) I get 47,5#.

I have shot them last 3 years and they are quite good with the price they cost. Riser has bit high grip, I change it and did some mods to have it medium. I covered the grip with seal leather and now even in wet conditions grip is good and fit perfectly well. 

One thing should be done at the start, change the bolts to Steel. Even then do not try to change tiller when stringed. I messed up aluminium bolts like that. Do not know if even riser can take it. 

I use 400 spine FMJ 5mm, cut 30", 100gr point (430gr total) and 400 spine Easton Bloodline cut 30", 100gr head (370gr total) as well. For 55# those are bit weak but reasonable good. 

Speed is 64-65m/s (195-200fps) with 57#. With 52#, same arrow I get about 62-63m/s. I like to think medium limbs are better even with 29" draw. 

I shot roedeer this year with the 17" riser, plain shelf. I also have Buck Trail Elite carbon limbs medium 45#/19" limbs, giving me with Discovery riser 47# and with my draw, 49-50#. Riser limb angle are really good, at least I get a lot out of them with medium limbs.

Cheers, Mika


----------

